# FreeBSD minimal iso



## altern (Jul 4, 2019)

Hello,

does FreeBSD have a minimal iso installer?

Thank you


----------



## balanga (Jul 4, 2019)

Maybe this is what you want...


			https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/releases/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/12.0/FreeBSD-12.0-RELEASE-amd64-mini-memstick.img


----------



## SirDice (Jul 5, 2019)

Mini-memstick doesn't contain installation files. 



altern said:


> does FreeBSD have a minimal iso installer?


What do you consider 'minimal'? There's the disc1 CD image. Is that what you're looking for?









						FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE Announcement
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## balanga (Jul 5, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Mini-memstick doesn't contain installation files.



No but it is minimal, and the good thing about using it is that you quickly find out if your networking is supported.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 5, 2019)

balanga said:


> No but it is minimal


The OP specifically asked for an installer.


----------



## balanga (Jul 5, 2019)

SirDice said:


> The OP specifically asked for an installer.



Well.... when you boot up from the mini-memstick image, at the top of the screen it says:-

*FreeBSD Installer*

so I guess it's an installer


----------



## SirDice (Jul 5, 2019)

> mini-memstick
> 
> This can be written to a USB memory stick (flash drive) and used to boot a machine, *but does not contain the installation distribution sets on the medium itself*, similar to the bootonly image. It also supports booting into a "livefs" based rescue mode. There are no pre-built packages.


----------



## tommiie (Jul 7, 2019)

Perhaps ask OP what he means with "installer" or what he wants to use this for. I agree with balanga that you can call the mini memstick an installer since it starts up an installer. OP did not state the requirement of having the installation distribution or pre-built packages on the minimum ISO.


----------

